
A Terrorism Case in Britain Ends in Acquittal, but No One Can Say Why - escapologybb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/26/world/europe/a-terrorism-case-in-britain-ends-in-acquittal-but-no-one-can-say-why.html
======
rurban
There was even a recent british movie (2013) about this kind of case, "Closed
Circuit", which featured the problems with such secret trials.

And the fact the secret police (MI5 probably) planted a bug into his car and
phone is already known. The question is if the jury believed that they also
planted the memory card before the planned raid, or if it was just a reprisal
against the undemocratic secrecy, to hold up western standards.
[http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/?p=105447](http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/?p=105447)

